#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Ptp 26km

## superchip

Tudo bom amigos!
Estou montando um PTP de 26km as torres estao com 15m, utilizei o link.ui.com o altimetro do local é favoravel e deu conexão, para um teste pratico utilizei 2 air grid m5 23dbi setadas em 20mhz, e trafegou 2mb oscilando a rede bastante, quais equipamentos vcs me aconselham para o trafego ficar estavel em 100mb no minimo com melhor custo beneficio?

----------


## superchip

Verifiquei para utilizar uma powerbeam 620 acredito ser o menor custo beneficio, o que me dizem?

----------


## rimaraujo

26km pra trafegar mais de 100mb estável? Apenas rádio digital. Resto vai gastar dinheiro...

----------


## fmcjunior

pode ir de antena de 30 com 921 que passa isso se não for poluído, o que define é mais o nível de poluição. tenho esse elance de 96km com antena de 34 e 921 passando 60Mb full.

----------


## superchip

> pode ir de antena de 30 com 921 que passa isso se não for poluído, o que define é mais o nível de poluição. tenho esse elance de 96km com antena de 34 e 921 passando 60Mb full.


Consegue me passar a marca e modelo da antena?

----------


## superchip

> 26km pra trafegar mais de 100mb estável? Apenas rádio digital. Resto vai gastar dinheiro...


🤔

----------


## fmcjunior

pode ser as de 30 da ubiquit ou mikrotik, ou mesmo ALG, todas três são muito boas, o modelo de 30 eles so tem 1 mesma, se tiver mais grana pode usar as de 34 bem configuradas deve passar uns 300Mb, ja fica para o futuro.

----------


## superchip

> pode ser as de 30 da ubiquit ou mikrotik, ou mesmo ALG, todas três são muito boas, o modelo de 30 eles so tem 1 mesma, se tiver mais grana pode usar as de 34 bem configuradas deve passar uns 300Mb, ja fica para o futuro.


Uma outra duvida na cidade é uma torre estaiada de 15 mts fica tranquilo com ela?

Obs. no outro lado é uma caixa dagua então sem problemas.

----------


## rimaraujo

Aí na sua rede não existe zona fresnell. Curvatura da terra?

----------


## rimaraujo

> pode ir de antena de 30 com 921 que passa isso se não for poluído, o que define é mais o nível de poluição. tenho esse elance de 96km com antena de 34 e 921 passando 60Mb full.


Aí na sua rede não existe zona fresnell. Curvatura da terra?

----------


## superchip

> Aí na sua rede não existe zona fresnell. Curvatura da terra?


Na cidade o altimetro é de 600mts e no local do outro ponto é 300mts de altimetro, sem obstáculo, o fresnel na antena tbm não tem aobstaculo nao

----------


## jackfukuta

Rapais vou te falar vai dar trabalho pra voce conseguir passar banda ai em, voce não esta contando arvores no caminho, só antena de 30 dbi + Rb911 pra tentar passar banda ai.

----------


## rimaraujo

Bacana sua visada. Mas a minha mensagem tinhasaido para fmcjunior que alega ter enlace de 96km passando 60Mb.

----------


## superchip

> Bacana sua visada. Mas a minha mensagem tinhasaido para fmcjunior que alega ter enlace de 96km passando 60Mb.


Entendi meu rei! Foi mals rsrs

----------


## superchip

> Rapais vou te falar vai dar trabalho pra voce conseguir passar banda ai em, voce não esta contando arvores no caminho, só antena de 30 dbi + Rb911 pra tentar passar banda ai.


Obrigado pela dica, fiquei mais feliz quando coloquei as airgrid e deu -78 de intensidade e no air max -57, mas setado a 20mhz e os leds estavam verdes, aparentemente a olho nu e com binóculo se veem entre si, nao tem arvores pelo menos como ve na imagem que mandei acima bem na onde quando quase toca o solo é plantação.

Mas em custo beneficio a 911 a 921 o que acha?

----------

